# Searching video "The Bone Tones"



## hellowinnie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,

I'm searching a full video of "The Bone Tones" with sound. I've seen them on Youtube several months ago, but didn't save the video to my harddisk - actually there's only a video and no audio.

I love them - please cam you help me ???

Greetings from the middle of Germany

Peter


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello... Umm... Winnie,
I hope this is what you're looking for. I saw this in my random questing across the internet and I thought it was great. I think the links will be able to help you out more but as for as I know these are the "Bone Tones..." Let me know if this helps you out. 

-Dork Quixote


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

HA!!! But maybe I should include the link...
YouTube - More 3 axis skull Quartet

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

YouTube - The Bone Tones
Unfortunately, the audio got removed b/c it's copyrighted


----------

